# broken centre brace



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey all not sure if this is a place to post this but would like to thank a member named Spicoli for helping me fix my centre brace on my 120 gallon saved me a lot of money and time thanks for coming by to help if someone can give him some feed back for this I woukd be great full for that thanks 


Brad aka bud091


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

bud091 said:


> Hey all not sure if this is a place to post this but would like to thank a member named Spicoli for helping me fix my centre brace on my 120 gallon saved me a lot of money and time thanks for coming by to help if someone can give him some feed back for this I woukd be great full for that thanks
> 
> Brad aka bud091


Feedback is only between the two people that have completed a transaction. But we can all think f spicoli as a good guy.
--
Paul


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. Brad no problemo. I'm sure you'd do the same. Let's hope the new center brace holds up and its smooth sailing from here


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You can add reputation points I know I will


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

thanks so much for that


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Just curious, how did you fix it? silicone a new glass brace in or what?


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

well its a temp fix till big als get my new fram in but we took plexi glass and glued it to thre broken centre brace works great just lost the use if one glass lid


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

I ripped a replacement from plexiglass. And siliconed it into place using a wooden jig to hold it in the correct position. It should hold for as long as needed :crosses fingers:


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

its holding out good so far now bowing of the glass I think it will be good till the frame come into the store in 4-6 weeks


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

should be good until replacement comes in


----------

